# Rolex Or Iwc



## jamesbond007

hi people advice please just sold my mk 16 iwc beautifully made watch but crap time keeper and awful resale value 4500 is to spend 2nd hand iwc vintage pilot or sports rolex !!! opinions please


----------



## scottswatches

welcome to the forum, and what a nice position to find yourself in!

if it is resale value you want, then Rolex all the way. If you don't mind everyone asking/presuming it is a fake.

I never felt comfortable with my Datejust, but am looking to buy another vintage rolex. I have an IWC 3706 fliegerchrono which i have had 12 years now, and never had any problems with it or felt uncomfortable about wearing it, despite it being worth twice what the Rolex was.

Try both on, and enjoy the buying experience. Look at others too to make sure you get the right thing for what you want. if you tell us where you live one of us may be able to recommend different jewellers, and even be able to save you a few quid!


----------



## jamesbond007

thanks for the reply resale value is not to important ,the problem i have with a rolex is that they are commen and draw attention while the iwc only people in the know would appreciate ,if you had the money which would you go for regards paul ps live in watford herts


----------



## shadowninja

Welcome to the forum. Out of the two, I would choose the IWC. This thing, right?










I have the Aeromatic version because I can't bring myself to spend several K on a watch.


----------



## jamesbond007

thats the one i think its a stunning watch


----------



## stdenev

+1 for Rolex.... :thumbup:

and may be better - BOTH of them :lol:


----------



## Matthew999

Personally I would go for the IWC, I am hoping to pick up a Portofino soon


----------



## adman101

I have the Portofino and LOVE it... But I'm also in the running for a submariner so no sensible advice from me


----------



## Pip-Pip

Hi welcome to the forum. If you are looking for a watch on the short term and want a pretty much guaranteed good re sale value then it would have to be Rolex.

Although they make some cracking watches I have mixed feeling about IWC. I think their range is a little patchy with some classic pieces to some over priced real duds and I think this applies to their re sale as well. I've seen some of the more popular watches sell extremely fast but any of the range that is slightly out of the norm can really struggle to find buyers. If you are looking for a keeper then this doesn't really matter but if you are looking to sell on in a year or so I'd think carefully. I have noticed any IWC that doesn't have a black face sells slower unless it's a dress watch.

Anyway sounds like a nice position to be in! I had a similar amount to spend recently after selling my collection and was looking for the 'one' watch but in the end found a lovely vintage Rolex for a great price that I'm more than happy with.... for the moment!!!! Cheers


----------



## jamesbond007

so its iwc winning at the moment would appreciate more opinions thanks ! and thanks for the warm welcome to the forum regards paul


----------



## scottswatches

here are my two IWC's. Neither has a bespoke movement, but I don't care!










The chrono is now worth more than I paid for it new 12 years ago, but the '72 electric you could buy (if you can find one) for well under Â£1000. Would that leave enough for a Rolex as well?


----------



## jamesbond007

i suppose its all about what you want i should buy a watch because i like it ! and not think about what resale value etc i even considered a breguet type xx because i like it but i cant find anyone to say anything nice about it ,hence iwc and the sports rolex range ,and i have owned an iwc and rolex in the past ! but does the breguet name mean nothing anymore ???


----------



## Pip-Pip

I like Breguet, they still means something to me even thought I've never owned one and it's unlikely at the moment! I think for a lot of people they are very high end, up there with the Pateks and others so it's unlikely many have owned one or to be honest even tried one on considering they are not exactly sold on the high st. I also think their style of watches are perhaps not the most fashionable at the moment but they are of course classic watch makers. Cheers


----------



## jpjsavage

Another vote for Rolex, particularly if you are prone to flipping!


----------



## jamesbond007

ok latest update just got back from bond street which has made the desision even harder with the dark horse thrown in ,the iwc has amazing presence on the wrist and is beautifully made ,tried on a vintage gmt master pure class with the faded dial and seeing as i was in bond street went into breguet bouteque ,the type xx is beautiful with fluted caseband and great dial lookes best on a leather strap though , i am in a right pickle now !!!!!


----------



## Pip-Pip

If it was me I'd be looking at my all time favourite the AP Royal Oak jumbo. A fantastic watch with tons of history and looks great in any situation, dress or casual.

Cheers


----------



## jamesbond007

made up my mind iwc it is will post pictures when i get it thanks for all the advice people


----------

